# Mounting PVC Pipe to Roof Rack



## StackedLumber (Jul 13, 2010)

Heading next week to upstate NY for a week with the family and a boat load of fishing.  I'm taking a host of fishing rods and I'm making a rod holder out of 3" PVC pipe to keep them protected for the trip.  Does anyone have any ideas on the best way to mount this "rod holder" on the roof rack on my van??  I've been told to just use bungee cords, but it scares me to death the thought of my rods bounding down the rod at 80 mph as I drive along.  Give me your best ideas, b/c I've got brain block and little time to fix it!


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 13, 2010)

How about mounting plywood to the roof rack first? Then you can screw down the PVC w/ electrical conduit straps.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jul 13, 2010)

Bungee cords will be just fine.  Make sure to use the solid rubber ones like the truckers use, not those cheap braid covered ones.  Choose a length that when stretched will give you one and a half turns.  Hook one end to the rack, pull it over the top of the PVC, under the rack, and over the top again to hook the other end to the rack.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jul 13, 2010)

I think you can get U-bolts that big - ya know, like muffler clamps.  I would be comfortable with good bungees as mentioned but if you are looking for a permanent solution then the bolts would work.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jul 13, 2010)

You could also daisy-chain long gear clamps to reach around.


----------



## vvvv (Jul 13, 2010)

theres a loop & tighten rope procedure which is greatest= ask a sailor or a boyscout


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 13, 2010)

how many of these 3" pvc tubes you talking here? anything else going on the roof rack? if its to be multiple tubes you could strap them all together with a pipe clamp and some epoxy and then tie them off to the rack at the intersection of the clamps with already mentioned rubber strappy.


----------



## StackedLumber (Jul 13, 2010)

just one 3" pipe, but my car top carrier will be up there too.  The clamps won't work (at least the ones I looked at) because they would run parallel to the bars on the roof rack, need something that will run perpendicular.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jul 13, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> theres a loop & tighten rope procedure which is greatest= ask a sailor or a boyscout



truckers hitch


----------



## seige101 (Jul 13, 2010)

Are the roof racks round? If so you could use a minerallac clip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Get the size that you roof rack is, and get once for 3" conduit, a small 1/4-20 bolt and nut and it will give you a nice clean looking install.

The other option if your roof racks are square would be to tech screw a mini clip to them or possibly drill a hole and use a nut and bolt.


----------



## StackedLumber (Jul 14, 2010)

seige101 said:
			
		

> Are the roof racks round? If so you could use a minerallac clip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that right there looks like the ticket, will have to run down to the lumber yard tomorrow and see if they have one!


----------



## woodsman23 (Jul 14, 2010)

Put the wife up there and have her hold on to them................


think peace and quiet..


;-)


----------



## seige101 (Jul 15, 2010)

StackedLumber said:
			
		

> that right there looks like the ticket, will have to run down to the lumber yard tomorrow and see if they have one!



They will be in the electrical department


----------



## Dune (Jul 15, 2010)

Easily the best way by far to secure the rod rack to the roof rack is *NEW* heavy duty solid rubber bungee cords. Get four fairly longer ones and put multiple turns around the work, with just a lightly snug tension on each turn. Hook well, and duct tape the hooks if you are still nervous, which you shouldn't be at that point. Have a good trip and "catch em up".


----------

